# Happy Canadian Thanksgiving everyone!



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey everyone! Happy Canadian TurkyDay!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Have a good one Clay!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

MMMM TURKEY!!!! I cant WAIT! I just made an apple strawberry cobbler for dessert... i want to eat it right now!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Woo HOoo! Its back around again!!! Happy Turkey Day Weekend everyone! HOpe everyone gets their fill with friends and family and gets to do a little Halloween prep!!!!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

At least we're getting enough sun to melt all the snow...but I might get two turkeys this year, so there will be plenty of open pants, lying on the couch action this year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Thanks Giving my Canadian friends!!!
I may have to celebrate this one next year too!!!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

happy "gobbling" day!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Crazy Canucks.


If Thanksgiving is in the wrong month, Blame Canada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I got a call last night from our very good Canadian friend, they will be eating turkey today.
Is this the traditional feast?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Is that a joke FE?


----------

